# Samsung i600 Vs Nokia N95



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I am looking to upgrade my Sony Ericsson W810i for a more business orientated device. The key thing for me would be able to send and receive emails on the move. Also want a phone that syncs with outlook on my computer for appointments etc.

Both of these phone look good just wondering which is best?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Personal thumbs up for the Samsung i600. 

I'm a fan of Windows Mobile - much more than the Symbian / Nokia OS.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Always thought the window software on my Orange C500 was very good. Is it easy to set up email sync with outlook? Have had a few smart phones but never really got the hang of setting up the email side of it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

fire_storm said:


> Always thought the window software on my Orange C500 was very good. Is it easy to set up email sync with outlook? Have had a few smart phones but never really got the hang of setting up the email side of it.


Its pretty easy, yeah.

I use a hosted exchange provider (www.4smartphone.net) so don't have to sync directly with a PC - rather my PC, phone, laptop all sync with the remote server.

I've gone to the i600 directly from the C500. Would you believe the i600 is lighter (!) but works really well. Landscape is great for emails and web browsing.

TomTom doesn't like the QWERTY keyboard (shame) but I'm sure they'll fix that with the next release.

Internet Connection sharing is great - better than the old Bluetooth DUN profile.

Erm... lovely crisp, clear screen.

Yeah, I'm impressed.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

The N95 does email reasonably well, but isn't compatible with 'push' email (yet) so you either have to check it manually, or set up to auto-retrieve which is every 30 mins or more.

HTH

H


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

I'm considering the i600 as an upgrade on my company phone, but I also suspect that there may be some more 3G / Windows Mobile devices around the corner, so I'd like to know what they might be before I commit to an i600 - any ideas on what is coming up in the next few months?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Tim,
> 
> I'm considering the i600 as an upgrade on my company phone, but I also suspect that there may be some more 3G / Windows Mobile devices around the corner, so I'd like to know what they might be before I commit to an i600 - any ideas on what is coming up in the next few months?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


Ubiquio 503 looks quite nice. Similar to i600 but WM6, and NOT the Smartphone version - its got touchscreen as well.

Toshiba G500 (one sat (still boxed) in my car at the moment, but going back as I'm happy with the Samsung!)

HTC will bring out a 3G version of the S710 - but at the moment its a good 2.5G device. A Smartphone formfactor (keypad and all) but with a hidden QWERTY slider too. Funky, but not quick enough for me.

Depends exactly what you want, I guess...

At Â£350 SIM FREE, the Samsung is pretty good value. Same for the Tosh. Just waiting to see if either gets a WM6 upgrade.

HTC will also launch successor to the TyTn (Vario II on TMUK).

I'm not really into the handside side of things at work - most of this is from personal browsing, as I like to keep on top of what is coming out!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> HTC will bring out a 3G version of the S710 - but at the moment its a good 2.5G device. A Smartphone formfactor (keypad and all) but with a hidden QWERTY slider too. Funky, but not quick enough for me.


Thanks Tim. Price isn't really an issue - this is my work provided phone I'm trying to pick. Can order the SPV E650 (S710) or the i600 today, so interesting to know that a 3G version of the E650 might not be far away. The other option for me would I guess be to get the i600 and install WM6


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

E61i is a mix of the N95 (usability) and the Samsung i600 for blackberry/push email. I have had one for a year now, much easier to use than a blackberry.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I have gone ahead and ordered up the i600 should have it early next week, lets hope I like it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think that this might be what I'm waitng for:

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=728 - HTC S730 - S710 + 3G and GPS...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I think that this might be what I'm waitng for:
> 
> http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=728 - HTC S730 - S710 + 3G and GPS...


Yep me too - but I've been waiting for a new phone since Sept '06 (when the Samsung was announced) and you have to jump in at some point... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How's everyone doing with their i600 then?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm holding out for our next wave of device announcements. It's going to be during our Q4, so maximum of 8 weeks to wait....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I'm holding out for our next wave of device announcements. It's going to be during our Q4, so maximum of 8 weeks to wait....


Q4? Hmmm different set of quarters to the ones I work on


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

I've just just got myself an i600 - although I'm struggling to configure the push email with the exchange server at work. I have the Outlook web access address, user name and password, but don't seem to be able to sync with the server.

Are there any bright sparks on here who have managed to sync with a corporate exchange server successfully? Any useful tips?

Maybe I should just hand it over to the IT guys..... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

loic said:


> I've just just got myself an i600 - although I'm struggling to configure the push email with the exchange server at work. I have the Outlook web access address, user name and password, but don't seem to be able to sync with the server.
> 
> Are there any bright sparks on here who have managed to sync with a corporate exchange server successfully? Any useful tips?
> 
> Maybe I should just hand it over to the IT guys..... :?


I'm using mine with an exchange server - but the address you need isn't the Outlook web access address - its the address of the Exchange Server itself.

As an example, my exchange web access is at http://www.4smartphone.net/owa

But the Exchange Server address is secure.4smartphone.net

Ask your IT boys for the right information and, providing it isn't locked behind a firewall, you should be fine...


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> I'm using mine with an exchange server - but the address you need isn't the Outlook web access address - its the address of the Exchange Server itself.
> 
> As an example, my exchange web access is at http://www.4smartphone.net/owa
> 
> But the Exchange Server address is secure.4smartphone.net


Thanks for the reply.

Sorry, wrong termonology on my part. I have the Exchange server address - mail.XXXXXXX.com.

I keep getting error 0x80072ee7 - which means the server isn't recognised.

Time to handover to the experts....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I'm holding out for our next wave of device announcements. It's going to be during our Q4, so maximum of 8 weeks to wait....
> ...


That's why I said "our Q4" ;-) FY starts July 1st.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

loic said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using mine with an exchange server - but the address you need isn't the Outlook web access address - its the address of the Exchange Server itself.
> ...


I've DirectPush and ActiveSync configured and working with our corporate Exchange server. The server address in ActiveSync is configured to point to our OWA address, e.g. "webmail.company.co.uk" which is behind an ISA firewall configured to forward the necessary requests.

It works well though I did find with the default configuration the battery on my MDA Vario II wouldn't last a day. I've now changed the peak and off peak configuration for 15 and 30 mins respectively and the balance in battery life against performance is fine.

With regards the HTC S730, all that's missing is a VGA or WVGA screen. I've seen that on a few devices recently and it would really improve browsing and the Office apps.

Also, I'm tempted to upgrade to Windows Mobile 6. A colleague has an HTC Mobile 6 build and a process which will allow you to recover to Mobile 5 if there's any problems. Quite a few benefits I'm told; performance, Internet Connection Sharing, html email support, etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

whirlypig said:


> loic said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Performance on the Samsung i600 with push set to "as items arrive" is perfectly acceptable, even in terms of battery life.

Mine is set to off-peak "manually" but I've set offpeak to be 23:00 til 8:00 - so I don't get woken up - and the phone is always plugged into a charger for this period anyway... so it makes no difference to my daily usage.

Internet Connection Sharing is already in WM5.0 in the AKU3.x ROMS - the Samsung has it and its perfect.

Hopefully a WM6 ROM will be released for the i600. I think there's already one for the i607 (American version) so I'm quite hopeful. The html email might be handy.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

jampott said:


> Performance on the Samsung i600 with push set to "as items arrive" is perfectly acceptable, even in terms of battery life.
> 
> Mine is set to off-peak "manually" but I've set offpeak to be 23:00 til 8:00 - so I don't get woken up - and the phone is always plugged into a charger for this period anyway... so it makes no difference to my daily usage.


That i600 is a seriously tempting phone but I'm leaning towards the next HTC with the GPS built-in. Hopefully that'll be better with TomTom 6, I'm still having problems despite a hard reset and re-install. Hangs quite often, generally after 30+ mins into a journey but from then on it gets ever more flaky. Fortunately it's simple press of the ok button then the TT icon to get it back.



jampott said:


> Internet Connection Sharing is already in WM5.0 in the AKU3.x ROMS - the Samsung has it and its perfect.
> 
> Hopefully a WM6 ROM will be released for the i600. I think there's already one for the i607 (American version) so I'm quite hopeful. The html email might be handy.


I understand there are a few WM6 builds for the HTC Hermes and its variants, I've heard of a few people that have managed to turn their phones into a useless lumps of plastic. One of the guys here has already gone through the process on one of his two HTC Hemes phones so I'm tempted to borrow that build and give it a go. Apparently there is a method, detailed on XDA Developers, which will allow you to reflash WM5 if anything goes wrong. :roll:


----------

